# NIE Number help



## Chancerz (Feb 12, 2017)

Hello,

I need some help and advice regarding getting my NIE number.

We are moving to Valencia in October where we will rent a property. I am planning to fly out in September to view some properties and hopefully secure one for us to move into.

Should I get my NIE now whilst in the UK through a specialist company? Here is one I found: https://smart-nie-number.com

That way when i fly to Valencia in Sept I can open a bank account straight away and be in a position to secure a property with my NIE (as this is required to rent) and bank account in hand.

I don't think I will be able to secure a property without the above? 

My concern is that if i try to do it when in Valencia i may not be able to get it due to time (only planning to go for 4 nights) and i may have problems as i'm not fluent in Spanish yet.


Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

My advice would be to get the NIE in the UK - but do NOT use a company.

Do it yourself via the London consulate or the one in Edinburgh.

Some landlords/agents don't require an NIE but best to get one first IMHO


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Unless travelling to London or Edinburgh would cost more than getting it via third party!?

You have to go in person i believe.

EDIT - just seen that you are in London. Also checked what their fee is  Get it yourself!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

N.I.E. (Foreigners' Identity Number) and certificates of non residence


----------



## Chancerz (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks snikpoh.. I know you guy's probably get asked questions regarding NIE all the time!

The Spanish consulate website specifically says and i quote: 

_Please do not apply through this Consulate if your reason is one of the following:

You intend to live in Spain. Once you are in Spain, you must register with the local Town Hall where you intend to live. _

Not sure where that would leave us! 

I'm Just trying to figure out the best way to do this. As i'm flying out i thought it may be easier for me to just do it there. However i believe i need to make an appointment at a National police station which has an extranjaria office in it. i'm assuming i may be able to do that from the UK? However there's no guarantee I would get the NIE on the day. 

The most important thing for us is to be able to secure a long term rental before we move so we have somewhere to go. This is the sticking point as i will need to have a Spanish bank account in place to secure a property and I can't get one without the NIE! Unless there is another way? 

The consulate route can take 4 weeks which doesn't really help us in our situation.

I kind of need a way to guarantee i get my NIE in a day in Valencia!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You have two options: get it in London and don't say you are planning to live there permanently.
You can always "change your mind" later. But you will probably need to give them a reason why you need it.

Alternatively, wait till you arrive and if the letting agent requires an NIE (some don't) tell them you've applied for it. They might even let the the Oficina de Extranjera use their address to send the NIE to, if it isn't issued in time. I've known several people who have done this. Might be worth you making an appointment with a letting agent before you arrive to check all this out.

Some, but not all, Oficinas de Extranjera have an appointments system. Google Cita Previa Extranjeria + your location and see what comes up.

You don't need an NIE to open a non-resident bank account - a passport will do. But you may need proof that you are non-resident - utility bill from the UK, P60 etc. Then switch it to a resident account later.

Welcome to Spanish bureaucracy!


----------



## Chancerz (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks Alcalaina,

I've been doing a lot of digging today and found a very useful blog with a step by step guide on how to get NIE in Valencia (link below for others).

https://www.samesamebutdifferent.site/2017/05/how-to-get-your-nie-in-valencia/

On the blog it says that i would need to collect my NIE from the police station a week after submission and present my passport and EX-15 again. With that in mind I don't understand how i would get it sent to an agent unless that's an option i can stipulate when submitting the NIE?

Thanks for the non resident bank account info


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Chancerz said:


> Thanks Alcalaina,
> 
> I've been doing a lot of digging today and found a very useful blog with a step by step guide on how to get NIE in Valencia (link below for others).
> 
> ...


Your NIE comes on a certificate (white A4 sheet of paper).

In my experience it is NEVER sent out but must always be picked up. I have also never heard that you need to show the ex15 again

Once you have it, simply let your agent know the number by telephone - simples.


----------



## Chancerz (Feb 12, 2017)

When opening a resident bank account do I have to present the NIE certificate or can I just let them know the number?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chancerz said:


> When opening a resident bank account do I have to present the NIE certificate or can I just let them know the number?


Present the certificate


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Chancerz said:


> Thanks Alcalaina,
> 
> I've been doing a lot of digging today and found a very useful blog with a step by step guide on how to get NIE in Valencia (link below for others).
> 
> ...


Like you we were only in Spain for a few days when we applied for ours. Our solicitor picked it up on our behalf. It was a while ago but I believe we specified that he would be doing that, and it wasn't a problem.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Chancerz said:


> When opening a resident bank account do I have to present the NIE certificate or can I just let them know the number?





Pesky Wesky said:


> Present the certificate


There's a bit of confusion here.

To open a RESIDENTS account, you need to be resident and that requires more than just an NIE. You need to have residency! (EX18 for EU citizens)

To open a non-resident account, you may need to give your NIE or you may not.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> There's a bit of confusion here.
> 
> To open a RESIDENTS account, you need to be resident and that requires more than just an NIE. You need to have residency! (EX18 for EU citizens)
> 
> To open a non-resident account, you may need to give your NIE or you may not.


That's correct, you can open a non-resident account now, and convert it to a resident account later when you get your residency.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> There's a bit of confusion here.
> 
> To open a RESIDENTS account, you need to be resident and that requires more than just an NIE. You need to have residency! (EX18 for EU citizens)
> 
> To open a non-resident account, you may need to give your NIE or you may not.


 I presumed that was a given!!


----------



## Katenbill (Jun 11, 2018)

Chancerz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need some help and advice regarding getting my NIE number.
> 
> ...


Hi, we are in a similar position with the chicken and egg of the NIE.
I looked at that my NIE website too.

When in September are you going over?
We’re going out next Sunday for three weeks. What we’ve decided to to is find a letting agent and see what they can help us with. We’re then going back to Spain at the end of October for a few days for viewings and taking on a rental. So we hope to have our ceta previa booked in for the week we go back in October. If we can’t arrange the appointment ourselves or via the agent we’ll use the mynie.com website to book the interview etc for us.

I can keep you updated as to how we get on in Spain next week.
Good luck


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Katenbill said:


> Hi, we are in a similar position with the chicken and egg of the NIE.
> I looked at that my NIE website too.


But there is no "chicken and egg" issue.

You don't need a flat to get an NIE and, sometimes, you don't need an NIE to get a flat.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I presumed that was a given!!


The question was


> When opening a resident bank account do I have to present the NIE certificate


 and you said "Just present the certificate" .


Confusing - don't you agree!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> The question was
> 
> and you said "Just present the certificate" .
> 
> ...


I presumed that they were asking about after, when they were going to be residents. If my comment is confusing please erase it and all of those referring to it.
Many thanks


----------



## Chancerz (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for all your help guys.

It seems as though there is quite a long wait for an appointment at the moment.. End of Sept for Valencia and End of Oct for Alicante.

I used the services of this site https://mynie.co.uk/ 

They book the appointment for you and fill in all the relevant paperwork etc.. They then send it back to you for you to take to the police station at the time of your appointment. All for a very reasonable £20! 

At least this way i know the paperwork is filled out correctly and the appointment is booked! Piece of mind 

I hope this thread helps others!


----------



## Chancerz (Feb 12, 2017)

Katenbill said:


> Hi, we are in a similar position with the chicken and egg of the NIE.
> I looked at that my NIE website too.
> 
> When in September are you going over?
> ...


I'm now flying out so i'm there the week of my appointment which will be the week of 17th Sept if all goes well. There is quite a long wait for appointments due to Brexit.

I'm in touch with quite a few agents in the local area where we want to live and i'm checking Idealista daily for new properties that hit the market. I think more will become available once the summer season is over.

I decided to use the MyNIE site as they also fill out all the forms - I didn't want to be a casualty of the Spanish bureaucratic system for a menial mistake on the form! £20 is very reasonable i think for one less headache.

Would be great to hear how you get on next week


----------



## Chancerz (Feb 12, 2017)

BTW - What is the Cita Previa? is that the appointment at the police station?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Chancerz said:


> BTW - What is the Cita Previa? is that the appointment at the police station?


It just means an appointment (cita) booked in advance (previa).


----------

